# Book Recommendations on MERCY MINISTRY



## N. Eshelman (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone know any PURITAN works on mercy ministry? How about what you would recommend from a Reformed perspective? How about any that deal with the history of mercy ministry in the Reformed tradition? 

Thanks!


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Aug 26, 2008)

Tim Keller's Ministries of Mercy: the call of the Jericho road (P&R) 
wonderful, beautiful, excellent and biblical


----------



## cwjudyjr (Aug 26, 2008)

Robbie Schmidtberger said:


> Tim Keller's Ministries of Mercy: the call of the Jericho road (P&R)
> wonderful, beautiful, excellent and biblical


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2008)

William Perkins on Mercy Ministry
Links and Downloads Manager - Christian Walk Links - Riches Increased by Giving -- Thomas Gouge - The PuritanBoard
http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/thomas-gouge-christian-charity-35238/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/reformers-puritans-social-justice-19133/


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2008)

"Bringing In The Sheaves" George Grant


----------

